# why can I buy CAMS 1V-2P Rhinestone Machine



## stoney24 (Dec 11, 2014)

Please where can I buy CAMS 1V-2P Rhinestone Machine,


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I sent you a message through the forum.


----------



## stoney24 (Dec 11, 2014)

ifusion said:


> I sent you a message through the forum.


Am yet to Receive the message, will you send it again?


----------



## ewamip (Aug 2, 2011)

We have a CAMS 1V 2P machine for sale. Please contact me if you'd like to discuss


----------

